# Good starter quad for kid?



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

My 7 yr old daughter is bugging the crap out of me to buy her an atv like daddy has... Whats a good starter bike for a 7-10 yr old?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would start with something in the 125-250 range... at that age they begin to grow quick and a 90cc something usually just wont cut it. my first wheeler was a recon 250 and i could toss it around with ease when i was 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

a 90 honda is good for them to start with...they will suprise you how good they go.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I was thinking something like this.... 
http://www.powersportsmax.com/produ...tm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=googleshopping

Its 110cc, 5-30mph, remote kill switch......I have 3 daughters and a son.... 7 yr old girl, identical twin 5 yr old girls, and 2 yr old son. I figure I will more than get my money worth out of a bike after it gets passed down. lol Maybe I should look at larger bike, I just dont want it to be too big of frame/body for them. I want to be able to govern engine speed down to where i want it...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you can govern bigger bikes via the throttle screw behind the thumb throttle... but i get what youre saying and if you got that many kids that can ride it, then it would be about the perfect size bike. but just make sure you get one with a good battery.. the charging systems on those little bikes like that are usually good enough to keep the bike running but cant charge a battery themselves. so if you do go with a small off brand bike, invest in a good battery charger as well. just some food for thought.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I wasnt saying that bike specifically,,,, just one in that size with those features..... I want a quality bike name brand for sure. Is Honda the only one with kid starter bikes?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

AC and Popo have em as well. I think they both have a 90cc. but they are proud of em too.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, Im not trying to spend an arm and a leg on one...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Yamaha also makes starter bikes. My son was on a 90 at age 5. He out grew it quick. I suggest a Honda 250 recon or 250 ex. Put some wheel spacers on it and govern the throttle.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we bought my 8 year old a polaris 90 sportsman and love it for her. it has a wide stable stance and can be governed down to make it easier to handle for young kids. ours has a jet kit, stall kit and pipe so it has a little more than it was stock but i think it was one of the best bikes to let her start to ride on.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i bought my 6 year old son a used 125 grizzly its automatic and runs like a champ i got a pretty good deal on it 1450 from a dealer


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I'm more worried about the bike being too big to manipulate. They are girls afterall. Not worried about speed bc u can govern those down. Just don't want too large of a bodied atv. But I do understand kids outgrowing bikes fast. I don't even know if they will truly enjoy it right now. I believe they will but I don't wanna invest 2K into a youth quad and them not like.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Suzuki LT 80 is a great starter bike also.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> I'm more worried about the bike being too big to manipulate. They are girls afterall. Not worried about speed bc u can govern those down. Just don't want too large of a bodied atv. But I do understand kids outgrowing bikes fast. I don't even know if they will truly enjoy it right now. I believe they will but I don't wanna invest 2K into a youth quad and them not like.


my 8 year old drives my brutes around. they learned how to drive on a honda recon.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

the one thing about it if you buy a name brand small bike they hold thier value real good not like the lil cheap ones


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> I'm more worried about the bike being too big to manipulate. They are girls afterall. Not worried about speed bc u can govern those down. Just don't want too large of a bodied atv. But I do understand kids outgrowing bikes fast. I don't even know if they will truly enjoy it right now. I believe they will but I don't wanna invest 2K into a youth quad and them not like.


you should be able to find a good deal on used 90


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

We have went through many atv's for the kids...Started with Raptors and now are on full size 4x4 bikes...I give you this info..Make sure what ever you get has reverse..and most important go look at your bike and ask yourself how far can she get where you ride..I disagree with 6 yr olds on 800s...I think a little bigger bike with power steering is better that something too small. I got tired of them getting stuck in everything..If you are anything like I am I keep a tight reign on the way they ride..My son is 13 and has a 800 Renegade...Just have to keep them in a helmet...


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Helmet for sure. She has never drove one so it will be a total learning experience for her. I dont see her hopping off in anything that I do. Just trail riding for her. She used to ride with me in my 4x4 rock crawler buggy I had and she loved it. I'm sure she will love this too. She is tall for her age so maybe a larger bike is needed and just govern it down. I wished I could see her sit on different sized bikes to see what fits her he best bu I was wanting to surprise her too though. I dunno.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

get the baby rzr http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ATV-RANGER/2011/Youth-ATV/RANGER-RZR-170/Pages/Overview.aspx


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

That is pretty sweet but like I have said before, I don't want to invest alot of money into this bc I dont even know for sure they will stick with it. I just had a guy call me and say he has 2 Jap offbrand quads he would sell me. He bought them new this last Christmas and his kids lost interest. Ones a 90cc and other is 100cc. Asking $550 for the both of them. Probably can talk him down a little too. Ahhh I don't know what to do. Seems like a decent price if they are like new and runs perfectly like he says they do. Especially since I dont wanna sink a ton of cash into them right now. What y'all think?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I was going to go that route a couple of years ago.......decided to get the rancher for my daughter (then 11 yo). Wanted something she could grow into. She loves it now but if she ever get tired of it I should be able to sell it easier. Those "China" quads are like disposable rides.....hard to get worked on and parts for. If you're looking to go cheap they're fine. I choose to invest a little more money into something that would last, (besides: only paid $900 for it). A few (short) years down the road if they are still into it you'll back at square one looking for a bigger one for them.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

im just going to start my 4 year old out on the brute and just limit the throttle


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

To me that's kinda not smart. Yeah you can throttle it down but the bike is physically so big they can't safely handle it at any speeds. I wouldbe all for buying a name brand bike if I knew for sure they will like it and stick with it. My kids are only 7 5 5 and 2. They are little still so I don't want a big bodied bike yet.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> That is pretty sweet but like I have said before, I don't want to invest alot of money into this bc I dont even know for sure they will stick with it. I just had a guy call me and say he has 2 Jap offbrand quads he would sell me. He bought them new this last Christmas and his kids lost interest. Ones a 90cc and other is 100cc. Asking $550 for the both of them. Probably can talk him down a little too. Ahhh I don't know what to do. Seems like a decent price if they are like new and runs perfectly like he says they do. Especially since I dont wanna sink a ton of cash into them right now. What y'all think?


I agree with most on here that name brand will get you way more money when she out grows them. But that amount to buy both is darn hard to pass up!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i got one of those chinease pos's for my boy when he turned 6, he's eight now, still rides the thing, it is a piece of crap, rattles like crazy, steers like crap, rides like a sheet of plywood...etc. but it keeps running, and he beats the **** out of it everytime. now im looking at getting him on a bigger name brand quad or bike, but it was good to let him get into the sport for such a small investment. when he gets a better bike, we'll give this one to someone else.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

ITB


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Thats what I'm saying. I don't wanna sink a ton of cash into a name brand quad until I see they will stick with it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think thay even make them any more but I bought my son a Honda fourtrax 70 when he was about 7. I think it was only about 600 bucks at the time. That was 23 years ago though. Solid little machine.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I remember when my dad bought me a Honda 70 THREE wheeler. I loved that thing when I was a kid. Boy did I always get hurt on it too. Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> I remember when my dad bought me a Honda 70 THREE wheeler. I loved that thing when I was a kid. Boy did I always get hurt on it too. Lol


LOL...at least you only got hurt. Being here to talk about it is a big plus... Some worn't so lucky..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Get a second hand little honda. maybe a 300 fourtrax (stock size) Theyll last forever, and itll most likely be sell able by the time all of your kids go through it. It also depends though on how mature the "kid" is, and if they've been taught how to drive well, and even if they have they must have a HELMET and be watch the whole time just incase. The first ever quad i ever drove was mt dads 2000 600 grizzly with 28's, lift, clutch kit all that, but I also knew how to drive it, and was mature about it. I was about 7 at the time of this picture..probably should have been wearing a helmet but was about 2 feet of snow and was right behind the house..Anyway, its not always how many years old they are, it's how mature they are. I just got my first bike to call my own this time last year (Brute). Ill be turning 17 this November.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> I remember when my dad bought me a Honda 70 THREE wheeler. I loved that thing when I was a kid. Boy did I always get hurt on it too. Lol


Three wheelers weren't so dangerous as people led on. It was the way we rode them. I've been hurt worse on 4 wheelers than I ever was on a three wheeler. Best part is the three wheelers would go anywhere a 4 wheeler will and then some plus they were 2WD and light. No need for a winch there just pick up the rear end, move it over and go again. Best ride ever on a river with the tire floatation. We still have a few running around our area. 
But for a starter I still wouldn't use one of those China:saevilw:, at least go for a 250 and adjust the throttle screw.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

With as many kids as u got. two kid quads for 550. I'd give it a shot. cause when your smallest 1 is wanting to ride the older ones will be in need of a bigger one and the lil guy will still be able to ride with what fits him.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

That's kinda what I'm thinking. Only thing that sucks is parts availability. I keep reading parts are hard to come by. But for that price it's hard to pass up especially not knowing I they will even stick with it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Id go for it. For that price you cant go wrong. If one brakes down that bad you'd have a parts machine. 225 each....If u cant talk him down.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yup. I'm leaning that way right now


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

How much cheaper can u get? Sorry I sound like Im the 1 selling lol.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I dunno? Why? He offers one price of course I will counter offer and we will meet in the middle.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*What are the latest thoughts on kids bikes?*

Hi guys,

I'm considering buying a quad for the oldest boy. I thought I'd do a quick search and found this thread. It is a few years old now but the information still seems relevant. He is 8 now and has always been fairly naturally coordinated. He started riding his bicycle without training wheels just after his 4th birthday. I have no doubt that he would be able to handle a full sized bike like a Recon for example. The problem is I don't feel like I can trust him to ride responsibly yet. For example, it's not unusual to see him riding his bike around the driveway and subdivision streets with no hands on the bars or standing up on the frame crossbar. Any ideas about what the right sized quad to start him on might be? Maybe something lighter than a Recon for example? What are you guys starting your kids on these days? Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Bump...*

Ttt...Any opinions? A Honda 90 maybe?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd get the bigger bike. I taught mine to ride on a 350 rancher. I just told them not to shift it past 2nd gear. If he rides reckless, you'll have to limit his unsupervised activity.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Honda 90 or a recon. Maybe even a timber wolf or a bayou 

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------

